# how to modify the applications of the environment x11?



## Yandri Loor (Nov 11, 2017)

Hola soy nuevo en FreeBSD, y toda la documentacion que he leido me parece muy interesante , ahora quiero saber como crear mi sistema operativo solo con el entorno de x11 y poder modicar las aplicaciones que utiliza

Hi, I'm new to FreeBSD, and all the documentation I've read is very interesting, now I want to know how to create my operating system with only the environment of x11 and be able to modify the applications it uses.


----------



## aragats (Nov 11, 2017)

Your question is very general, if you want somebody to help you, you should ask specific questions.
Since you want to use purely graphic environment, please keep in mind, that at the moment FreeBSD is a way behind Linux in supporting various graphics chipsets.


----------



## Yandri Loor (Nov 11, 2017)

aragats said:


> Your question is very general, if you want somebody to help you, you should ask specific questions.
> Since you want to use purely graphic environment, please keep in mind, that at the moment FreeBSD is a way behind Linux in supporting various graphics chipsets.





Para ser honestos yo vengo de windows, estoy hace tres meses con esto de freebsd en el primer mes lo instale por pkg install el segundo mes por ports y ahora lo construi port por port y en si creo que no se nada de programacion, para poder llegar hasta la instalacion de xorg, tuve que aprender lo mas basico de sed, de ed, de vim, vi, echo, cat, y mas,  hasta el momento ya se como instalar los programas por medio de autoscan, creando mis propios Makefile, autoconf, automake y mas, no me ha parecido tan complicado hasta ahora pero es el momento de poder modificar las aplicaciones que vienen por defecto en xorg como cambiarle los colores nombres y demas, tal vez hay algun libro digital para aprender todo esto o alguien que me de una pauta para poder personalizar todo el entorno de xorg a mi gusto, donde encuentro los archivos de configuracion para poder recofigurarlos con mis parametros. gracias...

To be honest I come from windows, I'm three months ago with this freebsd in the first month install it by pkg install the second month by ports and now I built port for port and if I do not think of programming, to be able get to the installation of xorg, I had to learn the basics of thirst, ed, vim, vi, echo, cat, and more, so far I know how to install the programs by autoscan, creating my own Makefile, autoconf, automake and more, I have not found it so complicated so far but it is time to modify the applications that come by default in xorg as you change the names and other colors, maybe there is some digital book to learn all this or someone who give me a guide to be able to customize all the environment of xorg to my liking, where I find the configuration files to be able to re-shape them with my parameters. Thank you...


----------



## aragats (Nov 12, 2017)

FreeBSD is mostly used in servers, which means that not many people in this community use graphics. However, Xorg is not FreeBSD specific, it's a cross-platform framework, thus you can find detailed information easier looking into Linux-dedicated sites. The good example is Linux From Scratch project, they explain how to build and customize all components of the operating system step by step. Look at this link, it could be a good starting point.


----------



## Datapanic (Nov 12, 2017)

See forum rule #9 here https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/38922/


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Nov 13, 2017)

"Construir programas Xorg en espanol" >> duckduckgo.com
y tendra muchisimas guias de como hacerla poco a poco
...................... ^^^^^^^^
Put that phrase into a search engine and one will have many
guides how to do it a little bit at a time.
..................
I was surprised is why I posted this solution, as to how many spanish
guides were available.  [ translated below semi accurately... ] 
..............  
Me sorprendia, es porque escibe tal y como hacerlo en web,
la cantidad de paginas en espanol explicandolos.
..................


----------

